

Material Design Exploration by feedly - abrodo
https://medium.com/@abrodo/an-exploration-in-material-design-by-feedly-8c1a1cbdfdcd

======
zabbyz
This is such a beautiful way to show via the animations rather than tell. I
love the exploration and comparison to print design showing the grids
overlaying the images. Nicely done. Super excited to see how this will
influence future iterations of the product.

